# First Timer Still In Shock...



## Loubytwo

Er hello... this is my first pregnancy, first post and generally first everything.

I have recently aquired the vague expression of a rabbit caught in headlights and feel a bit... well... odd. 

I'm really not sure if this is normal or not - but any nice words of advice to sooth the impending panic would be VERY much appreciated!

I am approx 7 and a bit weeks, had first docs appointment yesterday and to be honest not entirely sure this is all real. 

I've had 2 positive tests but now have to wait another 4 weeks for first hospital antenatal/scan type appointment thingy (feck knows - it's all going in one ear and right out the other!) 

I have sore bbs (comes and goes) feel a weensy bit squiffy (comes and goes) bladder seems to be totally stuffed but apart from that and the lack of use for tampons any more (sheep collage?) I feel completely ok and not really 'pregnant' at all.

I keep checking everytime I go to the loo for blood spots, worry about everything I'm breating in and eating, have lost all sense of rational thought and now have an overwhelming urge to watch Potland Babies instead of '24'!

Oh please for the love of all that is good and holy tell me I'm not alone! 
I think I'm going mad!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Your not alone ;) lol

Welcome to BabyandBump hun & all the insanity that comes with it.

:D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to baby and Bump :D


----------



## Loubytwo

Thankin you both very much! Really, this is the wierdest thing ever - we've known for two weeks now and the shocked vacant expressions have still to subside.

We weren't really trying, just not really trying very hard not to if you know what I mean! Have been saying "ah we'll see what happens" for about two years now - but my god when it happens you still go - who? what? Eh? no! Can't Be! Really? Let me see that line again! Do another one just incase!
Oh my God - what have we done!

We're both 33 so suppose really had to happen at some point but bloomin Nora it's bizzare! Just bought my first baby book yesterday hee hee hee - Is A Rough Guide to Pregnancy and Birth and is really funny and straight to the point but I feel like I'm hunting around like some mad information scavanger now! Google is my new best friend! Hee hee :o)


----------



## Jo

Welcome to B'N'B Louby
And big congrats to you
It is so normal to feel shocked and 'odd' when you haven't planned planned for it
:)


----------



## Loubytwo

Well the one good thing is our general health and looking after oursleves has got far better overnight! It's really strange how it affects your frame of mind. Like the quote about entering the nutters twilight zone!

Think the worst thing at this stage is just the worry, wish could see something or feel something in my tummy but because can't keep thinking it's not there anymore, I'm sure that's normal but have spent hours trailing forums for signs of miscarriage! Roll on first scan! God it's scary! How do people manage to get earlier scans? I feel like this is dragging on for ever! Do you have to just pay privately?


----------



## Wobbles

"trailing forums for signs of miscarriage!"

Don't do that :shock: One problem with pregnancy is some signs of MC can be normal signs of pregnancy. Like period cramps, little pains/aches, sometimes spotting, yellow discharge ..... Don't send yourself mad! I've done that before not good!

Sore boobs - FAB sign as for them being more sore one day than the next the same things been happening to me for weeks.

One option is a doppler. I caught HB on mine at 9.5 weeks. Quite frustrating if you try early though.


----------



## Imi

Welcome to BnB hun ....

Remember feeling the same myself with my first pg lol!!

look forward to chatting ...

Have a happy healthy 9mths!
xxx


----------



## Loubytwo

I'm really glad I joined the forum, as because it's so early we've only told the 'grandparents to be' yet and it limits the conversations you can have about concerns etc (don't think Grampa is too interested in the colour of my wee!) Thanks you so much for advice and I think I'm going to enjoy chatting! Is a good release as even Daddy to be is starting to look at me strangely now! Hee Hee Oh the joys! My brain is mush and it's great! :o)


----------



## wannabmum

*Hi welcome to BnB & Congrats on your brill news you are so lucky. The girls here are great you'll lv it.*

*xx*


----------



## Tezzy

hey welcome to bnb!!!!!

congrats on your BFP and i hope you have a FAB 9 months!!!!

come and chat with us about anything!

im sure you'll be just as loopy as the rest of us soon!!!


----------



## Trinity

Hiya :hi: 

Welcome to B&B ... congratulations on your BFP and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

Congrats on your pregnancy. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Look forward to chatting with you!:headspin:


----------



## ablaze

welcome to baby and bump!!!! :D


----------



## Eelis

Welcome to bnb! Your first post reminds me of me 9 months ago lol

It continues to get more surreal and weird, and then it comes out... and suddenly you have a baby lol :happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome to bnb all the best


----------



## Caroline

Hello and Welcome congrats on BFP.

I'm still in shock in lo is now 11 weeks:rofl:


----------



## stephlw25

Hi congrats on the bfp !


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hi there and welcome!! :D Congratulations on your pregnancy :D

Nat xxx


----------



## Minxy_1

Congratulations on you BFP!  xx


----------

